# ¿Como calibrar un transmisor de presion?



## davo18pr (Mar 6, 2006)

Mi nombre es David soy de Puerto Rico y estudio mi primer año en instrumentacion. Me podrian decir los pasos a seguir para calibrar un transmisor de presion. Se le agradece mucho. GRACIAS!


----------



## eca (Mar 7, 2006)

pero dime que tipo medidor es el que quieres calibrar q parametros tiene bajo q condiciones trabajas bueno haber si me das mas detalles tal ves pueda ayudarte


----------



## davo18pr (Mar 8, 2006)

Le pregunte al profesor sobre el tipo de medidor, el parametro y bajo que condiciones trabaja.

Me dio los siguientes datos:
                                         Rango de 0-100 pulgadas de agua
                                         Diferencial de presion
                                         4-20 mA


----------



## davo18pr (Mar 9, 2006)

Taylor
Supply 24 v. DC
Span Adj. 20 - 205 "H2O
Output 4 - 20 mA DC
Wet. Mat. HAST - 316/CS
1500 mwp


----------



## damper (Jun 2, 2008)

estimado david; 
debes someter dicho transmisor de presion diferencial a un patron de calibracion, (otro instrumento mas exacto) inyectarle presion, y realizarle las corridas, 0, 25, 50, 75, 100 % de h2o, y verificar el corrimiento en su salida de 4-20 ma. en caso de tener corrimiento entrada de presion, versus salida de corriente se debe calibrar ajustando zero, span con los rejistros mecanicos o por soft del instrumento, segun cuales posea.

slds.
damper.


----------



## wrenchpuller (Jun 3, 2008)

davo18pr , por lo que entiendo usted quiere medir presion(no diferencia de presion) con un transmisor de celda diferencial, uno de los metodos seria: el lado bajo o "low" de el transmisor  deberia dejarse abierto a la presion atmosferica. En el lado alto o "high" de el transmisor usted le aplicaria cero pulgadas de agua esto corresponde a una salida de 4 miliamperes si es mas o menos de 4mA entonces usted le hace los ajustes necesarios para obtener 4mA. despues usted le aplica 100 pulagdas de agua de presion esto corresponde a 20 miliamperes si no es asi entonces se deberan hacer los ajustes necesarios para obtenerlo.Esto lo repite las veces que sea necesario para obtener las salidas que corresponden a la entrada de presion. saludos


----------



## snowboard (Jun 3, 2008)

Todas las explicaciones muy claras, sólo un pequeño aporte mas:

0%=4 mA
25%=8 mA
50%=12 mA
75%=16 mA
100%=20 mA

 Esto es para una salida lineal (ojo que la mayoría de los transmisores tienen la opción de escojer el tipo de señal de salida, lineal o otro tipo de curva o tabla).

saludos


----------



## erkillo (Jun 4, 2008)

Es sencillo tienes que utilizar un calibrador de miliamperios he ir jugando con el spam y el offset del transductor.

Usa el offset para los valores bajos 
y el spam para los valores altos
.


----------

